# tandem tag-a-long



## martinwf5 (6 Oct 2008)

Hi everyone, just trying to get back in to mtb'ing , just taking it steady at first, does anyone know where i can get a double seat tag a long, i have one with 1 seat but now i require two.

thanks

martin


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Oct 2008)

Be careful....

The "flick" that you get with a trailer bike when the rider moves is much magnified by the distance for the second rider and with two riders is often almst urecoverable.

We used a Pashley / Cresswell Uplus2 and as a Tricycle it solves the "flick" giving a more predictable and stable platform.

There have been a couple on this site and the CTC recently - if you ever see one then grab it!


----------



## DJ (20 Oct 2008)

There was one on this site for sale. I am sure it has gone now though, they are quite sought after and go quite quickly, but keep an eye on here and you might be lucky.


----------



## spandex (20 Oct 2008)

Adams do a two seater I don't know how good it is but with there new hitch to get rid of most of the movement SS I would give it a go. But I have just had two wheeled trailer bikes like the U+2, U+1 and the Piggie back by mission.


----------

